# Sixchows --- Newest Moderator on TF! Bolens!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats Sixchows and thanks for stepping up to the plate and offering to moderator this new section, Bolens.

I wish you the best. Thanks for the support!!!! 

Regards,
Andy
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow all this in one day !!!

First we get our own Bolens place on the forum and now we have 
a bona fide “Bolens Junky” for the moderator.

It was your relentless “Boleneese” that first got me curious about these tractors. 
Now with a 1250 and HT-23 not only am I a “Tractorholic”, I have to confess 
that I too have become a Bolens Junky. 

We are lucky to have you as our moderator, thanks for contributing 
your time to make this a better site.

Anthony


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…nodeal 

I move that your first action as moderator is to get rid of the current 
@&*?%!# MTD Bolens logo. The true spirit of the Bolens place on
this forum can only truly be represented by the older FMC Bolens logo.

All in favor say Yea :

Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea

All against say Nea: (silence)

The vote has been taken and the “Yea’s” have it.
artydanc artydanc artydanc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats sixchows you are my choice for this board:thumbsup: You have forgot more then i will ever know about Bolens And I'm with aegt5000 about the MTD Bolens logo.
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea Yea
Yea


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

YEA YEA YEA! If someone can find me one, then I will use it. 

No lucky thus far ---- 
:furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the support guys!! 
Andy could you work something off my hood decal?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Maybe it could be cropped to drop trhe "1050" and just keep the "fmc BOLENS" ?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Andy for separating out Bolens. It deserves it's own space, and double thanks for having Sixchows moderate. Its ALL good.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats sixchows:thumbsup: Welcome to the modsquad!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Congrats sixchows:thumbsup: Welcome to the modsquad! *


 :ditto:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Doesn’t that “BOLENS” look good sitting at the top of the list :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"Boleneese" that would be an Iseki?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Thanks Andy for separating out Bolens. It deserves it's own space, and double thanks for having Sixchows moderate. Its ALL good. *


Yup the Bolens do not realy "fit" in with the MTD line IMHO. Congrats sixchows!!


----------

